# Medications And SHTF



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I was thinking about most of the women and men my age and younger are on some drugs that can be dangerous to come off of unless they taper down for weeks or months.

My MIL is in her 80s and she takes Zanex,SILs take prozac and other anti's.Ssome peopel need drugs for chronic pain.

Make sure you have enough to come down on.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Ive wondered the best course for folks on insulin


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I found dh's blood pressure meds online...didn't order yet---my med is 3 tablets a day for constant urge to go to potty(urinate)...try living with that for a few weeks!!!

I can't find my med online. Really worried about that.:scratch
Donnatal...generic for belladonna....yes, I know...it's for nausea; but not in my case.


----------



## pipelayer916 (Jul 23, 2010)

Usually your Dr will give you a trial of whatever med they are providing. Ask if you can have a few days or a weeks worth for your travel bag. Also, according to my local pharmacist, most insurance companies will allow you to pick up your scripts 1-3 days early. Then, keep the extra days pills each month and you will quickly have a few weeks stashed for emergencies.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> I was thinking about most of the women and men my age and younger are on some drugs that can be dangerous to come off of unless they taper down for weeks or months.
> 
> My MIL is in her 80s and she takes Zanex,SILs take prozac and other anti's.Ssome peopel need drugs for chronic pain.
> 
> Make sure you have enough to come down on.


I would talk to my Doctors about that and set up some sort of plan.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Ive wondered the best course for folks on insulin


Thats something to think about.How long will it keep stored?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

pipelayer916 said:


> Usually your Dr will give you a trial of whatever med they are providing. Ask if you can have a few days or a weeks worth for your travel bag. Also, according to my local pharmacist, most insurance companies will allow you to pick up your scripts 1-3 days early. Then, keep the extra days pills each month and you will quickly have a few weeks stashed for emergencies.


 Many scrips can be filled for 90 day supply now.be sure and ask our dr. about this or your druggist will know too.


----------



## pipelayer916 (Jul 23, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Many scrips can be filled for 90 day supply now.be sure and ask our dr. about this or your druggist will know too.


This is a good point. Going the 90 day refills will also cutback on copays, thus saving you some money along the way.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

pipelayer916 said:


> This is a good point. Going the 90 day refills will also cutback on copays, thus saving you some money along the way.


 Thanks,3 months can help us to adjust if we can't get more medicine at least we can work on alternatives.

I take a diuritic for HBP.But when my knee is ok and I can work or exercise its normal.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> Ive wondered the best course for folks on insulin


Insulin dependent diabetics would benefit from following a low-glycemic index diet. This would help keep their blood glucose levels stable during a time when they are no longer able to obtain their medications. Incidentally, many of the staple food items (beans, whole grains, etc.,) that people include in their long term food storage for emergencies are also low on the glycemic index.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Elinor0987 said:


> Insulin dependent diabetics would benefit from following a low-glycemic index diet.


They could start now & would require less insulin everyday but continue to get the maximum allowed, thus aquiring a stash. :2thumb: Lifestyle changes that reduce or eliminate the need for meds are as important as any other prep.

As for other meds, ask your doctor to write the prescription for a 6 month supply with 2 refills, especially on any meds that you can get cheap. Doctors will usually do this when it's a regularly taken med, they see you annually, & it's not a commonly abused med. If your insurance won't allow you to get that much at one time, consider not going through your insurance & instead pay like you didn't have insurance. Some meds are cheaper that way anyway (like if that med is on the $4 list at the pharmacy). We have a 2 year supply of my dd's med doing this.

Ask your pharmacist about other cheaper meds that you could try for your condition & discuss them with your doctor. Pharmacists know way more about meds than a doctor does. Sometimes the med comes in a higher dose or another form that would make it cheaper per dose, it never hurts to ask.

A stock pile of necessary meds should be a huge priority for preppers. All the other preps won't matter if you don't have the meds required to live & function.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replys on diabetics (I hope im not to hijacking the thread).

I am not diabetic and I dont know much about it but one of my sisters has been averse to prepping because if SHTF hard enough she believes it means her diabetic husband would have a death sentence since the meds cant store (well) without refridgeration.

Does anyone know if the low glycemic diets work for all types of diabetics? Is it *that *simple to not need insulin? She seemed to make out that it was as simple as a death sentence.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I just threw away over $100 'over the counter' worth of out of date medicine.If I had of put in it a tight closes container and buried it in a small hole it probably would have been ok.It will cost over $200 now to replace it.

Liquid benedryle for allergy or alergic reaction to insect bites,aspirin for pain.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Thanks for the replys on diabetics (I hope im not to hijacking the thread).
> 
> I am not diabetic and I dont know much about it but one of my sisters has been averse to prepping because if SHTF hard enough she believes it means her diabetic husband would have a death sentence since the meds cant store (well) without refridgeration.
> 
> Does anyone know if the low glycemic diets work for all types of diabetics? Is it *that *simple to not need insulin? She seemed to make out that it was as simple as a death sentence.


 My best friend is a diabetic so is my 83 yr.old MIL . I know a lot about it.

Any exercise will lower your sugar,instantly.If you can't walk than lift weights sitting down do it fast and lots of repititions.Get up and clean the house mop,sweep or vacuum,go for a brisk walk.Many diabetics get off meds just lifting weights or walking,but they have to make a lifestyle out of it.Of course they also have to watch the carbs.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> My best friend is a diabetic so is my 83 yr.old MIL . I know a lot about it.
> 
> Any exercise will lower your sugar,instantly.If you can't walk than lift weights sitting down do it fast and lots of repititions.Get up and clean the house mop,sweep or vacuum,go for a brisk walk.Many diabetics get off meds just lifting weights or walking,but they have to make a lifestyle out of it.Of course they also have to watch the carbs.


Is this true for type 1 and 2 diabetics? It sounds so easy...


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> Does anyone know if the low glycemic diets work for all types of diabetics? Is it *that *simple to not need insulin? She seemed to make out that it was as simple as a death sentence.


I'm not sure if it would cure all types of diabetes, but it would certainly help. It depends on several factors, one being how stable their glucose levels are prior to a shtf scenario. Other factors include how much insulin they require and how willing they are to stick to the diet.

I personally knew a diabetic that for years required daily insulin shots and monitoring her glucose levels. She eventually went on a diet, lost some weight, and subsequently reduced the amount of insulin she was taking. She was also able to take her insulin via pills instead of injecting it. The best thing for your sister to do would be to talk to a doctor about it now while the opportunity is still here. That way they can all come up with a plan and work out any problems ahead of time. If our economy collapses, the healthcare system will go down with it and most people in a similar situation won't have access to healthcare or medicine.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Is this true for type 1 and 2 diabetics? It sounds so easy...


Both of them are type 2.But I think it works for type 1 also.

They don't like for older seniors to take diabetic drugs in pill form,so she started walking when she was 73 and lost 10lb.s, totally got off pills.

Its not easy at all thats why few will stick to it.Many lift weights so they won't have to don't take any meds or insulin.

I'll find out later and let you know.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I tried to google,but could'nt bring up the page's.I did see one that said not to strain too much,because of veins in eyes and legs.So its best for them to reserch it themselves.


----------

